# Xmod/Mini Z races in Grand Rapids, MI



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Not new to RC racing, but have been out of it for several years. Was a big part of the Rivertown Racers during the 90's. 

Saw and bought a couple of the inexpensive Xmods for myself and my son. We have been running races for these cars for the last month. These things are an absolute riot to race. Minimal investment (50 bucks), minimal wrenching, just charge the batteries and have at it. Have run into a couple of other old Rivertown guys that have come out and raced with us and I was told many of the GR guys hang out on this board. 

Just thought I would post the information for those that might be interested in joining us. We would welcome other brands of 1/28th scale cars such as Mini Z, etc. Given enough turnout we can have separate classes to keep things competitive.

As things stand for Xmods right now (we can add for other brands as they show up):

Racing every Saturday!!!!

Three classes: 
1. Box Stock - No modifications (except body kits) 
2. Modified - Only official Radio Shack Xmod upgrades 
3. Unlimited - Whatever you want to do 

Three five minute heats and one 5 minute main. Maximum of 6 cars per race. 

Practice and Registration starts at 12 noon. Racing starts at 1:00 

Cost is $4 for the afternoon. ($3 to the owner of the site and $1 to the club)

Location: 

The Only Way to Play 
1522 Wealthy St. SE, Grand Rapids MI (Eastown area where Wealthy, Lake Drive and a couple other streets come together. Right next door to Wolfgangs restaurant.)

Email: [email protected] for additional information 

The bottom line is fun. We run on hotel type carpet, low nap and plenty of grip with a track that is outlined by 3/4 inch pvc pipe ($16 bucks total investment, lol) We bump, we bang, we marshall ourselves with reverse. If someone "turtles" we pause the race, put them back on their wheels and continue on. We had 7 Xmods on the track at the same time yesterday, with minimal radio interference and lots of door to door racing. We ended up running 6 five minute races total just because no one really wanted to stop racing, lol. 

Come on out and join us!!!!!


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

What a great day of racing. Total of 14 people raced at some point during the day. We were missing a couple of regulars and there are rumors of more first timers next week. Maybe 20 racers next week?

We have determined that the best number of cars to run in a heat is 4 maybe 5. Gives everyone a chance to run without having to be on top of someone all the time.

I am no longer the undisputed king of the track. Mike S., one of my buddies from 1/10 racing days has shown up and took top honors today. We had some great racing but he came out on top. 

The mod class was fun. My supra was a rocket with yellow stage 2, AWD, bearings, foam tires, suspension upgrade and 5 cells. ( I took the 5th cell out for the actual races.) Mike S. wasn't running in the mod class so I came out on top, lol.

Again, you just have to experience racing these things the way we do. Anyone and everyone is welcome to join us. We will be racing again next Saturday. 

Man, that is just too long to wait.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Sounds cool.... any pictures? do most of you run the X Mod or is the Mini Z the way to go? How big is the track?


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

My wife has a mini-z she said it would be fun to race it.Have to see if she would like to.Ed


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

We are going to move the races here in Grand Rapids to Friday nights. Finding it is tough to get people out on a Saturday afternoon now that the weather has turned nice.

We will show up about 5:00 and start racing between 6:00 and 6:30.

This will be effective starting this Friday, April 23.

Everything else, classes, etc. will stay the same.


----------



## littleT (Sep 23, 2003)

What would you say is the diameter of the tightest path made by an XMOD running in a complete circle?


----------



## BobT (Sep 25, 2001)

LittleT,

If you are trying to get tighter steering from your Xmod move the battery pods to the forward position. It really helped mine turn tighter.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Ok. We will be back to racing Sunday, June 27 at Woodland Mall in Grand Rapids. We will set up and practice from 1 p.m to 2 p.m. and race from 3 to 5-5:30. We will then tear down and be out when the mall closes at 6. 

We will be in front of the Sears store along the wall by Payless Shoes across the mall from the Radio Shack. 

We will keep the same classes as before running 6 cars in a heat. 

Cost to race will be $3 per car entered. 

Races will be held on the 2nd and 4th Sundays of the month from here on out.


----------



## dmcleaner (May 20, 2003)

*Still racing?*

Do you still have these races?


----------



## rwebb (Jul 19, 2004)

dmcleaner said:


> Do you still have these races?


Yes. We just raced this last Sunday 7/25. It was quite a bit of fun. Only 3 of us though. We need more people. We had lots of spectators from the mall. 

Next race won't be until the 4th week in August due to some events happening at the mall.  Oh well... guess I'll keep racing in my garage for now.

Rich


----------



## cheeseball (Nov 1, 2004)

All,
if you're still out there.. What's up on some races. I really wanna get a crew back together to race. I still have my crew of about 5-6 who really wanna race. 

Peace,
Michael
(that hippie kid with dreadlocks)


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Michael,

Yeah, Rich is still out there. In fact we are going to be holding the races at his church in Rockford starting this Saturday since the mall is not allowing us to race there during the holiday season and Only Way to Play is no longer in business. We are planning on setting up about 9 a.m and starting to race around 10 or so. It is the Assembly of God church on 10 mile about 3/4 of a mile east of 131 on the north side of the road.

You are welcome to join us.

We have had a great time with all who have come out since we started back up at the mall (at least I think we have) and put on a great race program (66 kids ages 7-15 got to race the cars) for the kids at Rich's church last night.

John


----------

